# Is there a standardized ammo for competitions?



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

I found a great source for Target marble ammo, 5.400 (approx) 11 mm (7/16") 30 lb. $45 Free shipping.

http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/m105-11mm-frosted-clear-marbles-e15i

100 3/8" (9.25 mm) Chromed steel balls $10.37

http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/BearingBalls/Kit8595

Has anyone tried the horticultural grade expanded clay pellets as ammo for "plinking" (biodegradable, relatively inexpensive, more like shooting natural rocks) $10 for 10 L worth In a pinch, can also be used for hunting, but since they are less aerodynamic than the manufactured glass / steel / lead balls, less accuracy (more like natural stone ammo)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Plant!t-Expanded-Clay-Pellets---10L#


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

How about alternative ammo (OK, thinking a little "Dennis the Menace" here ... ) :hmm:

http://www.amazon.com/Rhode-Island-Novelty-Stink-Bombs/dp/B0017S4BEU


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Some for hunting, plinking, etc.

Muzzleloading Roundballs: https://www.ballisticproducts.com/Roundballs/products/704/

Shot & Slugs: http://www.ballisticproducts.com/Shot-Slugs/departments/63/

For hunting - calls: 
http://www.ballisticproducts.com/Faulks-Game-Calls/products/19/

Other rubber balls:

19 mm (0.75 cal.) @144 rubber balls $10.50 http://www.orientaltrading.com/mini-rubber-neon-bouncing-balls-a2-12_518.fltr?Ntt=rubber balls
or: http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/browse/processRequest.do?requestURI=processProductsCatalog&categoryId=377320&sku=12%2F517&BP=10879&ms=search&source=Google&cm_mmc=Google-_-GooglePLA-_-Toys%2C+Games+%26+Novelties%2FGames+%26+Activities%2FBalls-_-Swirl+Mini+Bouncing+Balls&cm_mmca1=OTC+PLAs&cm_mmca2=GooglePLAs&cm_mmca3=10879&cm_mmca4=FS49&cm_mmca5=Shopping&cm_mmca6=Bouncy+Balls&cm_mmca11=12%2F517&cm_mmca12=Swirl+Mini+Bouncing+Balls&gclid=COG2itfw_MACFQQT7AodK2cASg

22 mm (7/8 in.) http://www.orientaltrading.com/mini-smile-face-bouncing-balls-a2-12_2128.fltr?Ntt=mini balls

0.26" space balls http://www.widgetco.com/260-inch-space-balls

Finlly found a source for flechettes -

1" flechette $10 / lb http://www.rvow.com/server/index.php/misc

Was not able to find a source for bolos (2 or 3 ball) ... guess if you have 0.50 in lead roundballs, and some 1/16" twisted cable, with a propane torch, you can make your own. Generally, max. 6" cable between two, 12" between 3 (3rd one is centered). Not sure how these would fly from a slingshot. If you make them, let us know.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

The price for the marbles jumped up to $54! http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/m105-11mm-frosted-clear-marbles-e15i


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

The marbles came in! http://www.mcgillswa...ar-marbles-e15i

... carded Trumark #SA375C 3/8" steel balls are 9 mm (70/card $3.17 at "Cheaper Than Dirt" - @ $0.045) ... carded Trumark #SA50C 1/2" marbles are 12mm (50/card $3; @ $0.06) ... 11mm marbles are a little smaller than 1/2" (0.433"). About 5,400 in 30# - roughly @ $0.01. Enough ammo to last me the rest of my life! ROFL.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow that's a pretty great deal on the marbles and free shipping to boot!

I actually don't know if there is a standard competition ammo, but I did notice on the first page of the Badge Qualification thread that the ammo is required to be 1/2" or smaller. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?hl=%2Bcompetition+%2Bammo

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Tom, Thanks. 0.50 " is about 12mm, so the 11 mm marbles work.

I fnally had the chance to go try them out today. They are a tiny bit lighter (due to their smaller size) than the 1/2" marbles, but still have some nice penetration. They (at least to me, a noobie) feel better than the 1/2 in. in the pouch (maybe my imagination). I bought the frosted clear, and I was able to find my misses in the lawn very easy.

I was able to get two posters from work - 3/16" foam board, light plastic on the back, sealed with heavy plastic on the front, that were being thrown out. I had a very thick-walled (double wall, 1/8") corrugated cardboard box. I found the center-point of the "front" face of the box, cut a 7 in. square. Duct taped two pieces of the poster board to the front, matched the 7 in. cut-out, and lined the opening edges with duct tape. Then added two of the posters to the rear of the box. Taped a 7 in. square piece of hard 1/4 in. thick polyurathane I had to the center of the rear, and coated that with Duct tape. I had three inch x 7 inch scraps left over from the poster board. I cut a rectangle (2-1/2 in. wide x 1-1/4 in. tall) into the center of the left side bottom, made a V-shaped channel out of the poster board scraps, and taped them to the inside box bottom. I then lined that opening with Duct tape to make it smooth. I sealed up the box, made a target out of card stock paper, securing the 8.5" x 11" paper (6 inch outer circle on a 1-1/2 in. bulls-eye target) centered over the hole, using push pins to hold it in place. Measured off 6 and 10 meter toe-lines, and began shooting.

The target holder / ammo trap worked great. No marbles penetrated the front face (some were stuck 1/2 way, but I was able to easily pry them out). The marbles that hit within the 7 in. square were trapped in the ammo catcher, and I was able to just tilt the right side of the box up, and they all came out the hole I made.

Lovin' it!


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Walmart carries "Decoator Marbles" in their craft section. $4.00 per bag of 200.


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

OK, I'm a pointy stick kind of guy.
I have assume you would accept a 5 shot group of arrows as well as round ammo. YES????


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Try JABO for marbles.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

So....What was the answer to "standardized ammo" for competitions?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The Pocket Shot said:


> So....What was the answer to "standardized ammo" for competitions?


The answer is no.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

M.J said:


> The Pocket Shot said:
> 
> 
> > So....What was the answer to "standardized ammo" for competitions?
> ...


Does that mean each competition is different as to what is allowed, or that you can use any ammo you want at any competition?

I was first drawn to this thread due to the title, but even the first posting in the thread seems to ignore the title.

I saw one posting (not in this thread!!!) that said there were some standard sizes provided at a particular competition but if you wanted other sizes you'd need to bring them.

Is there a particular ammo that most competitors at events like to use and feel most accurate with?

Judging by videos, it seems that (for example) events in Spain are typically indoors and use really small ammo (maybe BBs?), whereas events in U.S. are typically outdoors and (guessing?) 3/8" - 1/2" steel is mostly used? The Chinese events seem to have 10, 20, and 30 meter competitions, sometimes indoors and sometimes outdoors, and from pictures showing bandsets just guessing maybe they are using 1/4" ammo?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

At the ECST you can use up to 5/8" round ammo.
The Spaniards do seem to prefer 5/16" but I don't know if they limit their comps to that size or not.
3/8", 7/16", and 1/2" dominate at the tournaments I've attended.
I like 1/2" myself :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

At the MWST, I saw ammo used from 1/4" up to 1/2" and just about everything in between.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

MJ, the only limit that exist here is that we cannot use 16 mm ammo or bigger. We mainly use 8mm or 8.73mm,some people 9.5mm as well. 
That's all.


----------

